# proper size lathe chuck for a shop fox w1704 lathe



## Djlinder (Feb 20, 2013)

Trying to research a chuck to get problem is I don't know what type to get for the lathe I have. Also the barrel trimmer I have is catching the brass and removing it from my blanks do I need to get a smaller size barrel trimmer or am I out of luck? All advice and tips is greatly appreciated


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't know what size the spindle is on the Shopfox, but Woodcraft has the Nova G3 chuck on sale and it comes with four sets of jaws. They should have the proper adapter to fit it to your spindle. Great chuck for mini/midi lathes.
gordon


----------



## Rodnall (Feb 20, 2013)

From what I've read you have a 3/4" x 16 spindle so make sure the chuck will fit or have an adaptor.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 20, 2013)

My ShopFox 1704 has a 3/4x16 spindle, MT-1

It's not unusual for barrel trimmers to peel away some of the brass tube.  If that's causing your tubes to break free, the problem is in how you glued them into the blank, not with the trimmer.

A very common problem is for the trimmer to trim away a very small portion of the outer OD of the tube, but leave a microscopically thin inner tube.  What happens is that the trimmer removes a portion of the brass, but because the trimmer blade doesn't fit the trimmer shaft tightly, a portion of the tube is left.  Not a problem - just use an ordinary knife to trim away the excess tube.


----------

